# Separate EOI for 189 & 190



## balaece25 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi team,, 
I have just scored 65 in PTE. Now I have 65 points for 189 and (65+5) for 190..

What s the recommended approach for applying EOI. ?.. I have one EOI with both 189 & 190 checked.. 

Can I still go with this ? or I need to split the EOI for 189 & 190 separately. 

Suggestions please..

Regards
Balamurgan.R


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

balaece25 said:


> Hi team,,
> I have just scored 65 in PTE. Now I have 65 points for 189 and (65+5) for 190..
> 
> What s the recommended approach for applying EOI. ?.. I have one EOI with both 189 & 190 checked..
> ...


What's your ANZSCO? Also, it would be advisable to have separate EOI's as your 190 pre-invite can freeze your 189 and you will not be invited for 189 in this period.

However, keeping separate EOI's also increases your responsibility of withdrawing additional EOI's once invited to mitigate wastage of invites.


----------



## balaece25 (Oct 24, 2014)

.. Its for Software Engineer - ANZSCO 261313.

OK.. I will keep it as separate then as suggested.

I have been told by someone, even if it is 65 points for 189, I can expect invite only by next year June or so.. Is that the case ?

Getting 79 is hard for me in PTE 

Regards
Balamurugan.R


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

balaece25 said:


> .. Its for Software Engineer - ANZSCO 261313.
> 
> OK.. I will keep it as separate then as suggested.
> 
> ...


Sadly it seems to be heading that way, however, it can become much clearer once we get to know what December invite rounds look like. With all the anomalies facing the recent rounds, it's difficult to predict the future but fingers crossed. 

Cheers


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> What's your ANZSCO? Also, it would be advisable to have separate EOI's as your 190 pre-invite can freeze your 189 and you will not be invited for 189 in this period.
> 
> However, keeping separate EOI's also increases your responsibility of withdrawing additional EOI's once invited to mitigate wastage of invites.


I dont think the pre-invite can freeze 189, I think its only when you've applied through the NSW application form and then they invite you through skillselect, thats when it freezes...Can anyone else clarify this?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

dublinse said:


> I dont think the pre-invite can freeze 189, I think its only when you've applied through the NSW application form and then they invite you through skillselect, thats when it freezes...Can anyone else clarify this?


I think you're right mate. Your EOI only freezes upon an invite and DIBP issues this when the state concludes that your pre-invite files/documents are satisfactory.

Cheers


----------



## saloni27singal (Jul 4, 2018)

*separate eoi's for 189 and 190 visa*

Hi 
I have a chance to move to 70 points (261313) in October (currently I have 65 points) and as per the trends I feel I might get an invite in few months. 
I have applied 2 EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190. Is it possible for me to suspend 190 for some time and then activate it after some time with the same EOI date. Just to ensure that I should not miss on 190 invite later if things don't work out for 189.
The suspend option in the EOI - Is this kind of a 'pause' option, which we can resume later so that the Date of effect remains the same for me or will it be reset?
Also, if i get a pre-invite( which is one month usually as per the threads on this portal) then also EOI are freezed for 60 days and how the pre-invite is sent to DIBP? 
Or my understanding is incorrect for 190 visa. I am really confused

DOE(190 visa):4th July 2018 (70 points)
DOE(189 visa):28th June 2018 (65 points)
ANZSO code : 261313


----------



## saloni27singal (Jul 4, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> I think you're right mate. Your EOI only freezes upon an invite and DIBP issues this when the state concludes that your pre-invite files/documents are satisfactory.
> 
> Cheers


Does it mean that if I get a pre-invite it will not freeze EOI for 189 visa?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

saloni27singal said:


> Hi
> I have a chance to move to 70 points (261313) in October (currently I have 65 points) and as per the trends I feel I might get an invite in few months.
> I have applied 2 EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190. Is it possible for me to suspend 190 for some time and then activate it after some time with the same EOI date. Just to ensure that I should not miss on 190 invite later if things don't work out for 189.
> The suspend option in the EOI - Is this kind of a 'pause' option, which we can resume later so that the Date of effect remains the same for me or will it be reset?
> ...


1. Yes, you can suspend your 190 EOI and resume it whenever you want (within two years), DOE doesn't change unless your point score changes.
2. Pre-invite is not an invitation to apply for a visa and your EOI doesn't freeze. Once your nomination is approved, the state will send you ITA through the Skillselect.
When you receive ITA from Skillselect, your EOI freezes for 60 days.


----------



## saloni27singal (Jul 4, 2018)

luvjd said:


> 1. Yes, you can suspend your 190 EOI and resume it whenever you want (within two years), DOE doesn't change unless your point score changes.
> 2. Pre-invite is not an invitation to apply for a visa and your EOI doesn't freeze. Once your nomination is approved, the state will send you ITA through the Skillselect.
> When you receive ITA from Skillselect, your EOI freezes for 60 days.


If I suspend my EOI then it will be out of queue? will it go to the back of the queue? I am asking that does it means starting from level-l1 again and the waiting time will start from the day I un-suspended it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saloni27singal said:


> If I suspend my EOI then it will be out of queue? will it go to the back of the queue? I am asking that does it means starting from level-l1 again and the waiting time will start from the day I un-suspended it?


Unless your points change in the period of suspension due to age or experience, your date of effect will not change due to the suspension and reactivation

As long as it is suspended, it will not participate in any invitation round, that’s all

Cheers


----------



## saloni27singal (Jul 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Unless your points change in the period of suspension due to age or experience, your date of effect will not change due to the suspension and reactivation
> 
> As long as it is suspended, it will not participate in any invitation round, that’s all
> 
> Cheers


So it means If I suspend it now then when i later resume it , I will get the invitation according to my DOE which is win-win situation. Is it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saloni27singal said:


> So it means If I suspend it now then when i later resume it , I will get the invitation according to my DOE which is win-win situation. Is it?


It may not always be win win
A year back with 70 points you could get an invitation for software engineer in a round or 2 .

Had you suspended it then and reactivated it now, you will probably never get the invite with 70 points, with even last year date of effect

The Immigration world over is very fluid and uncertain and one has to grab what is available with both hands

I don’t see any advantage as such in suspending the EOI

Cheers


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

saloni27singal said:


> So it means If I suspend it now then when i later resume it , I will get the invitation according to my DOE which is win-win situation. Is it?


Don't play with your own fortunes . Like NB said, grab the invite before it's too late.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saloni27singal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a chance to move to 70 points (261313) in October (currently I have 65 points) and as per the trends I feel I might get an invite in few months.
> 
> ...




First there is no such thing as preinvite. 

Once your nomination for state sponsorship is approved ITA is triggered via Myimmiaccount


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

